# CMOS Time setup issues even after battery replacement!!!



## kg11sgbg (Jul 6, 2016)

Friends, I do have another Desktop-PC setup with :--->





Problem is after I do a fresh boot(not Reboot) say 1 day or few hours after,the POST screen displays CMOS checksum Bad,Setup Date/Time Press F1 to enter BIOS, Or F2 to continue...
I had already replaced the CMOS battery with a new Maxell Lithium CR2032(3V) button cell/battery.

But problem still persists.:thinking_NF::dizzy_NF::sick_NF::angry_NF:

Please Help,Friends.


----------



## topgear (Jul 6, 2016)

Re-Flash bios. If it does not solve try the usual like dismounting, clean up, check components but this a very sure sign of motherboard going bad.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 6, 2016)

topgear said:


> Re-Flash bios. If it does not solve try the usual like dismounting, clean up, check components but this a very sure sign of motherboard going bad.


On the contrary, [MENTION=15026]topgear[/MENTION] it is a brand new Motherboard bought few days ago from Vedant Computer Sales Pvt. Ltd, Chandni Chowk,Kolkata.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 6, 2016)

try with another CMOS battery and if the problem still persists then ask for RMA of mobo


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 6, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> try with another CMOS battery and if the problem still persists then ask for RMA of mobo


In fact it seems what @topgear suggested and commented is true + correct.
The mobo may be bad,even if its a new one.

I am starting for the procedures of RMA-ing the mobo.
Thanks @Zangetsu for your advise.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 19, 2016)

Well,friends problem was with CMOS battery itself. In fact I bought new ones from Chandni,but it seems to be fake.
I ordered for a fresh set of CMOS button cells through eBay,and when I attached one the issue seems to have gone.
But definitely I cleared CMOS settings through jumper and reflashed the BIOS.
Every thing of this PC is running fully normal and O.K.


----------



## akash22 (Oct 26, 2016)

Can you post the link from where you ordered?


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2016)

^^ Vedant Computers - Shop online for computer hardwares, laptops, accessories etc


----------

